# Can anything be done for these babies in Fultondale, Alabama?



## Gma and Gpa P (Jan 17, 2009)

http://bham.craigslist.org/pet/1019467085.html 

This person has said the 2 males will make a 3 course meal! And the girls would be a nice appetizer. So sad! I'm too far away for Gpa to agree for me to go get them.


----------



## HappyMooCow (Jan 10, 2009)

What a horrible post  Im in NY so my hands are tied


----------

